# Good Head Boat/ Party Boat out of St. Augustine



## Shane Whitlock (Jun 30, 2010)

Just moved the family vacation to the Atlantic side of Florida. Looking for a good headboat/party boat to fish on near St Augustine. I was thinking about the Mayport Princess. Anyone,here ever fished with them. Thanks


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 30, 2010)

That's a good boat.


----------



## G Duck (Jul 1, 2010)

Jodie Lynn  .  

http://www.jodielynncharters.com/index.html


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 3, 2010)

Fishing in that area, I would fish on the Jodi Lynne....


----------

